# Your favorite sea scallop recipe



## amber (Apr 24, 2005)

I am making sea scallops for dinner tonight. I am looking for your favorite recipe. I typically broil them with butter, canolla oil, lemon juice, garlic, and a bit of breadcrumbs.

Whoops, I didnt see Sierra's thread below asking this same question.  I'll take a peak in there.


----------



## GB (Apr 26, 2005)

I like going simple. I broil them plain. To finish I will sprinkle with some sea salt and maybe a touch of butter at most.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Apr 27, 2005)

I love them scampi style. Just saute them in a bit of olive oil, butter, garlic, and the herbs of your choice (I like S&P with a tad of thyme) until they're nicely browned, then splash them with white wine. Burn the alcohol out, then add a spoonful of capers. I used to then serve them on a bed of cappellini, but since Atkins I just have veggies on the side.

Mmmm...I _love_ scallops!


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2005)

I have not tried this yet, but I saw this recipe the other day and it sounded great. It was for Sea Scallops with Papaya Salsa.

Grill the scallops and serve with the salsa which has 1 ripe papaya, 1/2 a red onion, garlic, cilantro, and lime juice.


----------



## Otter (Apr 29, 2005)

I lightly pan fry with just butter and garlic salt. The scallops taste is fairly subtle and I think that I lose it if I add too many things..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2005)

Scallops are also great in chowders and stews, chopped and added to egg-roll filling, lightly breaded and deep-fried, dipped in garlic butter and broiled, or coated in a tempura batter and deep-fried, then served up with lemon sauce.

Here's a quick and great recipe for tempura batter.

Ingredients:
1/2 cup AP Flour
1/2 cup Cornstarch
1 egg
1 tbs. double-acting baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tbs. sugar
3/4 cup plus 1 tbs water. 

Combine dry ingredients then add egg and water.  Mix with a wire whisk until smooth.

Dip the scallops in and fry until golden brown.  Maybe dip small mushroom caps in and serve on the side.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## spryte (Apr 30, 2005)

I love them grilled with cajun seasoning!


----------

